# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Steve Busch - Yoncalla Frog?

## irThumper

Anyone know anything about him? Saw some old threads in Talk To The Frog from 2007 that said he was raising Bird poop frogs; wondered if he was still in biz and was good to deal with?

http://talkto.thefrog.org/index.php?...ad&topic=13335

(Ok, just noticed he's been instrumental in helping with treating frogs for Chytrid too. Can't seem to find anything current about him though so don't know if he's still in the frog business...?)

----------


## Lynn

Do you know his name ?

----------

